# Anything comparable to the Surly lowside?



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Still in the early stages of considering a second bike to make my local easy trails a bit more interesting. I was looking at flat bar gravel bikes but the lowside seems to check more boxes for my intended use. 

Is there anything else I should be looking at with a similar price point in a rigid that’s mostly built for fun and not necessarily bike packing?

SC Chamaeleon frame is on the radar of course. 

TIA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

There's a few other modern Klunkers out there. Reeb makes a pretty sweet one. 

I don't know if you consider the Krampus a Bikepacking bike? But it's definitely in a similar category. I've had mine set up a couple of different ways. Here's how it currently looks. Pretty hilarious everywhere.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Surly Bridge club with -1 headset, or not is a good choice. Only con is it's a bit overbuilt & heavy. ECR is like the better version of the Bridge Club, but it also cost more.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I don't know if you consider the Krampus a Bikepacking bike?












I hope the Krampus is a bikepacking bike or I am going to have tell a lot of people they are doing something wrong. 🤣 

If you don't need thru-axles the older Krampi can be had for a good price. 👌


----------



## JarvisSkooge (Jun 8, 2020)

Love mine. I‘ve set it up for touring / bikepacking & it rides like a caddie with 3” tires. Decided to get a 2nd one and set it up SS… very versatile bike.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Since it’s a big mystery when any lowsides will be back in stock, and after some more interneting I may take a shot on the Landyachtz playbike 2.0. Not a ton of info/ reviews out there on the company and the bike but as far as I can tell they seem legit. 
Minus the import duty it seems like a fair deal. 



https://landyachtzbikes.com/bike/play-bike-2/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## North woods gal (Apr 26, 2021)

Plus one on setting the Krampus up single speed. I've done it, but I still prefer my 26x3 Lowside for fun handling. Haven't found anything else quite like it for that. Trying to find a used Lowside would be worth the effort, though not a lot of them out therefor sale, of course. Best of luck, though, whatever you choose.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies so far. 
No lowsides available used locally either. 
As far as the Krampus goes, was trying to stick with the 27.5 wheels for a bit more fun factor and a overall trail/ jump/
urban theme. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I've seen a few used Lowsides show up on Facebook groups. they sell fast though. that might be your best bet to find one.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

What about the previous gen Kona Unit?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Pipedream Surius are in stock. Can be run 27+ or 29er.






Sirius S5







www.pipedreamcycles.com





Can be had with a rigid fork.






CrMo Forks







www.pipedreamcycles.com


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Funoutside said:


> Surly Bridge club with -1 headset, or not is a good choice. Only con is it's a bit overbuilt & heavy. ECR is like the better version of the Bridge Club, but it also cost more.


What headset are you using? Anyone know if there are compatible headset adjustments for Surly in the 1.5-2deg 
range? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Shredmonkey said:


> What headset are you using? Anyone know if there are compatible headset adjustments for Surly in the 1.5-2deg
> range?


Yes. I have a Works Component -1 deg headset in my Krampus and they make higher adjustment options.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

vikb said:


> Pipedream Surius are in stock. Can be run 27+ or 29er.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one good looking rig! If I was fully committed and looking to do a cu$tom build..dang. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Welp, that went way faster than anticipated. After talking to many shops and Surly I didn’t want to leave it to chance with the “supply chain”. Again, appreciate the replies. Had to take a bit of a drive but shoutout to Claude @Subculture in 
Salida, CO. Stoked!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Sweet!


----------

